# Does anyone have a wireless barn cam they can recommend?



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I've been shopping for a barn cam, and I'm getting totally overwhelmed by all that's available. I was going to use an old video baby monitor I had, but it doesn't seem to be working anymore now that I went to set it up, so I'm thinking of getting one that will connect wirelessly to my computer or iphone. 

My two requirements are:
1. It must be wireless. I don't have a way to run a cable out to my barn. I guess it will need to have a wifi connection?
2. I would like to be able to hear the goats too, so sound would be good. 

If anyone has one that works well, can you please tell me which one it is? Thanks!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My husband bought me one from newegg, that has all those requirements. It is a $300.00 camera on sale for $160 then they ran a one day special and we got it for $99.00. It has sound, the image is really good but it is for inside only which was all I needed. It is a trendnet 512. Check it out and see if that would work for you.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Foscam 18918w. It works good for me. Took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn. I have it online right now in my kidding thread here if you want to check out the picture quality. I can actually see the kangaroo rat that visits the barn at night.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you both so much! 

Xymenah - That's one of the cameras I was looking at today on Amazon. I'm thinking of ordering it. Can you tell me about how far apart your house and your barn are? My barn is about 150-200 feet from my house, and I'm afraid it's going to be too far away. That's the problem I'm having with this dumb baby monitor. :roll: lol

Thanks again.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Oh jeez, I just noticed someone else already asked this same question today lol. I guess I could have read that before I posted this.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I thinks its about 200-300 feet and it is a metal building too. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I thinks its about 200-300 feet and it is a metal building too. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat.


We have a metal barn too. So this is great info. We'll be ordering one. The picture is so clear and I love I'll be able to see them on my phone!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a GE wireless security camera, color, sound and night vision...... I got it from Walmart 2 years ago but picked up a second camera to use with it from Amazon.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the foscam's also and love them. I need 2 get my 2nd one working for calving season. I have too much fun watching the goats to take the camera down from that barn. lol


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I ordered the Foscam one this morning. I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't be surprised if you have problems getting it to go wireless they are a bit tricky but keep at it and it'll work. And have fun watching your goaties


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! It's supposed to arrive today, but UPS isn't here yet. :roll: I'm so excited!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for this thread... I ordered the Foscam also last night... hope it gets here soon, my doe is due around March 9th...


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Well, it finally came this evening after I'd already put the goats in, so I didn't want to disturb them by going back out there. I'll do it tomorrow. My baby monitor is at least working for sound, so hopefully I'll hear something if Gabby goes into labor tonight. :thumb: 

Milk and Honey - I think that's so cool you live in a larger city and can still have goats. We used to live out in Snohomish/Maltby area, so not too far from Everett but way more "out in the country." lol Do you have much property? Let me know how you like your webcam when you get it!


----------



## GracefulAcres (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for starting this thread! :hi5: 
I'm just getting prepared for kidding and was thinking about the baby monitor that DIDN'T work last year... wondering what I could use that won't break my bank account. 
My big metal barn is 350' away from my router and the camera will be mounted another 50'ft inside the metal barn.
I am very interested in the setup progress from both "milk and honey" AND "mtmom75". 
Good luck to you...ray:... and please keep up posted!! 
Thanks to the current cam owners for your feedback and advice. 
I'm checking my internet signal strength in the barn tonight and maybe ordering something tomorrow!! :type:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I thinks its about 200-300 feet and it is a metal building too. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat.


And how far inside the building is the kidding stall? We have a 30x50ish metal building 50-100 feet away and it's divided into part workshop, part barn. The barn part is in the back, so the signal would have to go through the metal and another two walls inside.

If I took our laptop out to the barn and got a signal, that would mean the cam will work, right?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

If I took our laptop out to the barn and got a signal, that would mean the cam will work, right?

There are no guarantees but if your laptop could get signal in there i wouldn't see why the wireless camera wouldn't.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... I was like, wait, what? What does having a fresh hair style have to do with a wireless signal... Then I saw the number of posts...


----------

